# Hilton points converted to RCI



## prajora (Feb 28, 2021)

Dear TUB members,
I am relatively new to Timeshares. I am owner of Hilton Grandvacation TS.
I recently converted my Hilton point to RCI.
I am living in Northern California- Bay area and do not see much of RCI properties to use my points.
Q1: Seems the RCI properties bookable thru Hilton is not same RCI. Is that correct?

Q2: Any good advice how to use RCI points. I like to use about 4000 points by end of 2021 and 10,000 points by end of 2022. I am open to flying after I get vaccinated- so after June.
Just looking for 2people accomodations.

Thanks
Pari


----------



## DEROS (Feb 28, 2021)

Welcome to TUG.

HGV is selective, at least that is what they say, on which RCI resorts are available for exchanges.  I believe the resort has to be RCI rated Gold or higher.

I haven't used RCI exchange but it seems the best way is to do an ongoing search for the resort and date you want.  You will be notified when your resort/selected date gets added to the inventory.

If you don't mind, what areas in California are you looking for?  There several HGV in Southern California and a HGVC affiliate in San Francisco.  Also, you can also use points to convert to Hilton Points to stay in Hilton affiliated hotels.  i.e. Embassy, Double Tree, etc.  I stayed in the Embassy south of Disneyland and it was not bad.  2 room suite with free breakfast.  Had to take the special Disney bus but the trip wasn't bad.

Good luck.


----------



## alwysonvac (Feb 28, 2021)

It sounds like you deposited 14,000 HGVC Club Points into RCI.
You didn’t mention where you want to go?

Here are some exchanges ideas via RCI
(1)  Disney Vacation Resorts at DisneyWorld  (mostly one bedrooms at Disney’s Old Key West and Disney’s Saratoga Springs are available via RCI)
(2) HGVC and Hilton Club resorts (some have daily resort fees)
(3) HGVC Affiliated resorts  (The Crane, Donatello, Carlsbad Seapointe, etc)
(4) Other timeshare locations that HGVC doesn’t have resorts (Kauai, Aruba, etc)
(5) Other timeshare systems Wyndham, Shell, WorldMark, etc

As a HGVC owner, you have access to inventory in both RCI Exchange Programs (RCI WEEKS and RCI POINTS). RCI resorts are either affiliated with one or both RCI Programs.
_NOTE: Some resorts are also dual affiliated with another exchange company called Internal International (II)._

*Here are some reasons why you may not see availability in RCI via the HGVC web portal:*
(1) HGVC has a quality filter in place so we don't see all available inventory in RCI
(2) Availability is based on deposits and all weeks are not deposited. Availability is constantly changing. If no weeks are available during your online search then the resort will not displayed in your search results
(3) For RCI Weeks inventory, what you see online are the leftovers after all ongoing searches have been satisfied.
(4) HGVC restricts Club members access to HGVC Developer deposits in RCI WEEKS until 9 months before checkin. As a result high demand locations/weeks may be taken in RCI WEEKS before the inventory becomes available to HGVC members.

RCI EXCHANGE TIPS
(1) *All resorts are not created equal *
It’s best to do a little research to determine which resorts will meet your family’s needs and/or requirements in terms of location, amenities and overall quality. Everyone's criteria is different. Read the various comments / reviews. Some folks are only looking for clean well kept places. Others may require central air conditioning, granite counter tops, updated TVs, beach within walking distance, etc.

(2) *Search early and often. The early bird gets the worm.*
Keep in mind, RCI has over 3 million subscribing members, and at varies times those subscribing members are looks for exchanges just like you. High demand locations/resorts and/or travel dates are taken as soon as it is deposited into RCI. With any exchange company you have to be a planner so you can be first on line with your request. Many TUG members start their vacation scheduling two years in advance.

(3) *Exchanges are different than booking an internal HGVC reservation. *
Don’t focus solely on one particular location or resort. Everyone is not going to get their first pick. With exchanging it’s best to be as flexible as possible with your travel locations and travel dates since availability can vary greatly. The last thing you want, is you points expiring because you were waiting for the unicorn deposit. When it comes to exchanging, I personally take advantage of opportunities based whatever becomes available.

TUG Members can also use the TUG Sightings Forum, when they’re looking to trade into a particular resort. Sometimes sighting history can be helpful in determining which weeks are typical available (i.e offseason weeks only) based on previous deposits and when do they become available for exchange (for example six months, one year or two years in advance).



> Here's what I wrote in another thread
> In order to get a great trade with any timeshare exchange company you need to understand how it works. Some folks start their request too late and/or have unrealistic expectations that anytime they want to travel a week will be available. Once you understand how exchanging works, you'll be better prepared.
> 
> It is important to understand that exchangers only have access to what is deposited and not all weeks are deposited. The number of deposits by each resort varies. You will have no idea how many weeks are actually deposited in RCI (for example it could be 1, 10, 30, 60 or 100s), what time of year they make deposits, which weeks do they deposit (Winter, Spring, Fall or Summer week) and where are you in the exchange queue (there could be several folks already ahead of you requesting the same location with equal trading power).
> ...





> Here's what I wrote for the TUG Advice page. This will provide a brief overview of RCI.
> 
> RCI offers two exchange programs – RCI Weeks and RCI Points. Resorts affiliated with RCI can participate in RCI Weeks or RCI Points or both. HGVC members have access to both exchange programs.
> 
> ...



Good Luck and Welcome to TUG!


----------



## prajora (Feb 28, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> It sounds like you deposited 14,000 HGVC Club Points into RCI.
> You didn’t mention where you want to go?
> 
> Here are some exchanges ideas via RCI
> ...


Great information you have provided. I don’t fully understand yet. Let me digest it more and may comeback with more clarification. 
 Thank you so much


----------



## Janann (Feb 28, 2021)

Why did you deposit the points to RCI?  Maybe you deposited them in late 2020 because they were about to expire?

If the expiration date was not an issue, then it wasn't necessary to deposit points in advance of an RCI exchange.  Now that the points are in RCI, you can't use them to book directly with HGVC.

You have 14,000 points to book, and the majority of the one bedrooms rent for the highest point price, which is 3,400 points per week.  So for your planning purposes, you have slightly over four weeks in one bedroom units with RCI.


----------



## prajora (Feb 28, 2021)

Janann said:


> Why did you deposit the points to RCI?  Maybe you deposited them in late 2020 because they were about to expire?
> 
> If the expiration date was not an issue, then it wasn't necessary to deposit points in advance of an RCI exchange.  Now that the points are in RCI, you can't use them to book directly with HGVC.
> 
> You have 14,000 points to book, and the majority of the one bedrooms rent for the highest point price, which is 3,400 points per week.  So for your planning purposes, you have slightly over four weeks in one bedroom units with RCI.


----------



## prajora (Feb 28, 2021)

I deposited in RCI as the HGV bonus points would have expired end of Feb. Only choice was to convert to Hilton Honors or RCI. I did not like Hilton Honors as they don’t give you much. RCI can give me like you said 4weeks of vacation.
Can I have other people also use my RCI point- friends, relatives? I assume the answer is Yes


----------



## Janann (Feb 28, 2021)

prajora said:


> Can I have other people also use my RCI point- friends, relatives? I assume the answer is Yes



Yes.  You'll have to purchase a guest certificate.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 28, 2021)

prajora said:


> I deposited in RCI as the HGV bonus points would have expired end of Feb...



That makes sense.
Going forward, you can use this-year's points to book an RCI stay for a future-year.
No saving or deposit is required. The system draws points from your HGVC account.

For searches, you should try to be as flexible as you can.
The more broadly you define your preferred location & dates, more you will find.
Sometimes, I don't even set a date parameter, just to see whatever's available.
That's how I found a Worldmark near Yosemite and changed my calendar to fit it.
.


----------



## prajora (Feb 28, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> That makes sense.
> Going forward, you can use this-year's points to book an RCI stay for a future-year.
> No saving or deposit is required. The system draws points from your HGVC account.
> 
> ...


----------



## prajora (Feb 28, 2021)

Thank you for your reply.
Can the RCI point which say expire be used for next year travel also, as long as I book it this year? Or do they have to be used this year only. Thanks


----------



## prajora (Feb 28, 2021)

Would appreciate suggestion for good RCI resorts in Hawaii. Oahu, Big Island or others? 
Should offer good chance to get a booking. Thanks


----------



## prajora (Mar 1, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> That makes sense.
> Going forward, you can use this-year's points to book an RCI stay for a future-year.
> No saving or deposit is required. The system draws points from your HGVC account.
> 
> ...


Thanks for a good suggestion. I can use current HGVC points for RCI bookings too without conversion. Did not know that.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 1, 2021)

prajora said:


> Can the RCI point which say expire be used for next year travel also, as long as I book it this year? Or do they have to be used this year only.



Not sure, but I think so.
They only seem to care that you have points at the time of booking.
When you enter RCI-land from the HGVC website, it shows available points.
Also, you can extend RCI deposited points by one year... for a fee, of course.
.


----------



## Janann (Mar 1, 2021)

prajora said:


> Can the RCI point which say expire be used for next year travel also, as long as I book it this year? Or do they have to be used this year only.



 The points just have to be used to book something for any time in the future.  So if the points are expiring in 2021, you just need to book something by the end of 2021.  The trip can be in 2022 or 2023.

Its important to know though that if you cancel or try to reschedule the trip that was scheduled for 2022 in 2022, you will no longer be able to use those points.  The points will have expired in 2021.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 1, 2021)

Janann said:


> The points just have to be used to book something for any time in the future.  *So if the points are expiring in 2021, you just need to book something by the end of 2021.  The trip can be in 2022 or 2023.*
> 
> Its important to know though that if you cancel or try to reschedule the trip that was scheduled for 2022 in 2022, you will no longer be able to use those points. The points will have expired in 2021.


I’ve never deposited ClubPoints into RCI. Are you sure this is how it works for deposited ClubPoints?

On page 12 of the 2021 Club Reference Guide under RCI Deposit, it states “_RCI Deposits are valid from the date of deposit through an additional two (2) calendar years and *travel must occur prior to Points expiration*._”


*From page 12 of the 2021 Club Reference Guide (**link**)*

_

_​​​*ADDITIONAL RCI OPTIONS ARE AVAILABLE FOR A FEE*

On page 12 under RCI Deposit, the rules states “_In the event a Member is unable to use the RCI Deposit before the end of the second year, *for an additional fee, Members have the opportunity to extend the RCI Deposit into a third year*._” (see screen capture above).
On page 9 under Cancellations of RCI Reservations, the rules states, “_Eligible ClubPoints will be returned to the Member’s Club account if the Points are from a current or future use year. *ClubPoints from previous or expired use years may be deposited to RCI for a fee*_.”  (see screen capture below).
​

​​


----------



## Janann (Mar 1, 2021)

Janann said:


> The points just have to be used to book something for any time in the future.  So if the points are expiring in 2021, you just need to book something by the end of 2021.  The trip can be in 2022 or 2023.



@alwysonvac   This was in reference to points that have not been deposited to RCI.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm not sure that RCI cares when eggsactly they expire, as long as you have
the points in your account when booking.  _...But I could be wrong. <shudder>_

If you see something available that works, go for it and see what happens.
If they won't confirm it, try something else.
.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 1, 2021)

prajora said:


> Would appreciate suggestion for good RCI resorts in Hawaii. Oahu, Big Island or others?
> Should offer good chance to get a booking. Thanks



Sorry, I don’t have any first hand experience with the other RCI Resorts in Hawaii. Perhaps others can chime in based on their experience with RCI.

_Regarding good chances.. _
For 2021, we’re already in March, so you might be able to find Hawaii availability in RCI POINTS for a Fall 2021 stay, since the 10 month window is just rolling over to 202*2*. I suggest looking to see what’s available online now in RCI.

TIP:You can filter your RCI Search based on member reviews and RCI award levels.





You can also use the TUG Resort Database Rankings by Island to help narrow down your choices





						Top Rated Hawaii All Resorts timeshare resorts reviewed by owners
					

Top Rated Hawaii All Resorts timeshare resorts reviewed by owners



					tug2.com
				




NOTE: In the TUG Resort Database, you’ll find the exchange resort code listed after the city, state. RCI resort codes contains numbers. Interval International resort codes contains all letters. - see screen capture below.





Also you can find various threads with photos, reviews and tips on the TUG forums.
Here are a few.








						RCI points Maui
					

Hello I am planning (hopefully) post covid trip for late 2021.   I am looking for RCI resorts in maui ideally 2br. Sands of kahana and others look nice but most do not have AC and I am a little scared of no ac :).   All comments and suggestions are appreciated. Suggestions from alternative...




					tugbbs.com
				











						Best RCI options on Maui or Kauai
					

Friends that are Wyndham owners are planning a trip to Hawaii next year and would like suggestions on the best options for a couple, close to the beach, restaurants, etc.  We are Marriott owners, and although we travel to Hawaii almost every year, we have no idea about the timeshares available...




					tugbbs.com
				











						Maui Exchange Options
					

We just received an OGS match in RCI for 2bdrm Maui Lea at Maui Hill over July 4 2019 (trading HGVC points).  Before we book this, I have a couple of questions:  1) Does Maui Lea have air conditioning?  2) What kind of view/room could we expect in an RCI exchange over July 4? What views have...




					tugbbs.com
				











						Favorite Kailua-Kona Timeshare with RCI/TPI/HTSE?
					

We're thinking of going back to Big Island, but want to stay near town.  We didn't like Waikoloa at all. Easy walking to a beach/snorkel spot is a huge plus (doesn't need to be spectacular).  I'm having a hard time figuring that out from a map of the timeshares. Second choice would be something...




					tugbbs.com
				











						Pono Kai exchange with RCI
					

We are set to arrive in Kauai in a couple weeks for a 16 night stay at Pono Kai in a 2 bedroom exchange with RCI. I have read somewhere that the RCI units are all in one building that is set back against the road. Does anyone have any info on what the RCI units are like. I have also heard that...




					tugbbs.com
				











						Imperial Waikiki
					

Well next Sunday, 8-23, we have our staycation at the Imperial. According to the Lt, Governor we may have a stay at home order starting next week so we’ll have to see if that affects us, if it happens.  it’s really only a couple of blocks from where we live but I am taking a couple days off and...




					tugbbs.com
				











						The Sands of Kahana Resort Good or Bad?
					

Maui is known for having few good RCI resorts with available weeks.  However, The Sands of Kahana Resort has lots of availability both for exchanges and Extra Vacations.  It is a Gold Crown with a pretty high 4.3 rating in RCI and a 7.29 pretty low rating in TUG.  The ratings in both rating...




					tugbbs.com
				











						Ka'anapali Beach Club (Diamond Resorts)
					

Has anyone been to this resort recently?  The reviews I've read are so mixed I don't know if I should add this resort to my OGS or not.   Here's what I've read:  Beach has eroded, rooms are musty and dated, and high pressure you for a ts presentation.  I am planning to exchange my week for a...




					tugbbs.com
				











						Advice - Keep Kaanapali Beach Club??
					

Hello all-   A couple of weeks ago, I posted about exchanging a couple of weeks. I snagged a HGVC Kings Land week in May 2015 that we will definitely keep. This is for our 10th anniversary trip; no kids this time, just two adventurous, active adults that like exploring. I wanted to try and...




					tugbbs.com
				




For exchanges into the HGVC resorts, I suggest setting up an Ongoing Search Request for a 2022 stay. Bay Club is generally the easiest to book via an RCI exchange. The Hilton Hawaiian Village will be the most difficult due to the higher demand. As a HGVC member, access to HGVC RCI Weeks deposits is limited to 9 months before check in. HGVC normally does a bulk deposit outside that 9 month window. So it’s best to include a wide range of months.

For $15, you can become a TUG member and gain access to the member reviews on the TUG Resort Database and access to the exchange company sightings posted on the TUG Sightings Forum.


----------



## prajora (Mar 1, 2021)

Janann said:


> The points just have to be used to book something for any time in the future.  So if the points are expiring in 2021, you just need to book something by the end of 2021.  The trip can be in 2022 or 2023.
> 
> Its important to know though that if you cancel or try to reschedule the trip that was scheduled for 2022 in 2022, you will no longer be able to use those points.  The points will have expired in 2021.





alwysonvac said:


> Sorry, I don’t have any first hand experience with the other RCI Resorts in Hawaii. Perhaps others can chime in based on their experience with RCI.
> 
> _Regarding good chances.. _
> For 2021, we’re already in March, so you might be able to find Hawaii availability in RCI POINTS for a Fall 2021 stay, since the 10 month window is just rolling over to 2021. I suggest looking to see what’s available online now in RCI.
> ...


Thanks so much for excellent tips for Hawaii. I am a member of TUG. The best $15 membership


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 2, 2021)

prajora said:


> Thanks so much for excellent tips for Hawaii. I am a member of TUG. The best $15 membership


“GUEST” is still displayed under your TUG Username.

Joining TUG does not automatically register you as a TUGBBS Member.
You need to add the member code to your profile page. Use the links in this post below.









						TUG MEMBERS: Entering the BBS Member Codeword in your TUGBBS profile
					

This post applies to the following situations:  You have paid to become a TUG member, but are being shown on the BBS as "Guest". You have paid to become TUG member, but you cannot see or access the Sightings/Distressed forum when logged into TUGBBS. You have paid to become a TUG member, and you...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## cvu (Mar 3, 2021)

Janann said:


> The points just have to be used to book something for any time in the future.  So if the points are expiring in 2021, you just need to book something by the end of 2021.  The trip can be in 2022 or 2023.
> 
> *Its important to know though that if you cancel or try to reschedule the trip that was scheduled for 2022 in 2022, you will no longer be able to use those points.  The points will have expired in 2021.*





alwysonvac said:


> On page 9 under Cancellations of RCI Reservations, the rules states, “_Eligible ClubPoints will be returned to the Member’s Club account if the Points are from a current or future use year. *ClubPoints from previous or expired use years may be deposited to RCI for a fee*_.”





Janann said:


> @alwysonvac *This was in reference to points that have not been deposited to RCI.*



Thank you both for mentioning this.

I have extra 2021 ClubPoints that I'm considering using for a late 2022 RCI exchange. These ClubPoints are from a home week that I do not plan to reserve this year, as I've already booked two other weeks and consumed most of our vacation time from work by doing so. The property I seek to book in RCI is located outside of the US, and I'm gambling that Covid-19 will be sufficiently controlled and travel rules reasonable by then to allow for this trip.

To ensure I understand this correctly:

I can just use the 2021 ClubPoints for the 2022 exchange without paying the $139 to deposit them in RCI first. 
However, if I do pay the $139 and deposit these ClubPoints to RCI, I get the flexibility to get the points back as RCI points if I have to cancel the 2022 exchange in 2022. Is that correct?

In that case, a benefit of paying the $139 RCI deposit fee is that it buys a bit of insurance to retain my points, albeit as RCI points and not HGVC ClubPoints, should things go awry in 2022. And if I choose not to do the deposit, but international leisure travel is still looking complex at the end of 2021, I can cancel the RCI exchange in December 2021 and just get my ClubPoints back into my HGVC account.

My alternative is to wait out 2021 and see if HGVC saves unused ClubPoints not 2022 for free again, otherwise I'd have to pay $119 to save my leftovers.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 3, 2021)

cvu said:


> I can just use the 2021 ClubPoints for the 2022 exchange without paying the $139 to deposit them in RCI first.


If you book your 2022 exchange this year (before they expire), there is no need to deposit.
However if you’re unable to confirm your exchange before they expire on 12/31/2021, you have to take some sort of action to avoid losing them (pay to save into HGVC or pay to deposit into RCI).



cvu said:


> However, if I do pay the $139 and deposit these ClubPoints to RCI, I get the flexibility to get the points back as RCI points if I have to cancel the 2022 exchange in 2022. Is that correct?


RCI Points are good for two years from the date of deposit. So I’m going to assume, similar to returned ClubPoint, it will default back to it’s original expiration date.

So for example, you decided to deposit into RCI on 12/15/21. Your RCI point would expire on 12/15/23. If you book an exchange with your deposited points then cancel, I’m assuming it would be returned with the original expiration date of 12/15/23.  But I suggest calling Member Services to confirm since my answer is based on an assumption (not actual experience). 

*See Talent312’s post below regarding the feedback he received.*



cvu said:


> In that case, a benefit of paying the $139 RCI deposit fee is that it buys a bit of insurance to retain my points, albeit as RCI points and not HGVC ClubPoints, should things go awry in 2022.
> 
> And if I choose not to do the deposit, but international leisure travel is still looking complex at the end of 2021, I can cancel the RCI exchange in December 2021 and just get my ClubPoints back into my HGVC account.
> 
> My alternative is to wait out 2021 and see if HGVC saves unused ClubPoints not 2022 for free again, otherwise I'd have to pay $119 to save my leftovers.



With RCI, I either do an instant exchange online and/or setup an ongoing search.
I would never deposit my HGVC points into RCI unless I had a confirmed exchange. It would be my absolute last options but I’m picky when it comes to my resorts/hotels stays and I primarily use my HGVC points for HHV stays.

I honestly won’t deposit into RCI with hopes that you can get a trade. Definitely do your research. There are resorts listed in the RCI Directory that are either extremely rare or never have deposits for access by all members. For example, all of the Disney Vacation Club Resorts are listed in the RCI Directory but only a few resorts are actually available for exchanges by all members.

Welcome to TUG and Good Luck


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 3, 2021)

Actually, cancelling a booking which used RCI Deposited Points is worse
than using HGVC Points (that would have expired), because... 
You lose the RCI Deposited Points, but you can elect to Deposit the HGVC Points.

I know that makes no sense, but this is what RCI says about it:

• If a reservation is cancelled and Points previously deposited to RCI were used to secure the reservation, those Points will be considered expired and are not eligible to be returned to your RCI account.

• Current-year Points are eligible for travel in the following two years, when an exchange is confirmed prior to the expiration of Points. Upon cancellation of a reservation, you could be required to deposit the points into RCI (deposit fee is applicable) or you may voluntarily forfeit the Points. 

From actual experience with a previous future-year booking:
-- When you call to cancel, ask to Deposit any expired points to RCI (and pay the fee).
-- You must bring it up if they don't... before they hang-up.

.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 3, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> • If a reservation is cancelled and Points previously deposited to RCI were used to secure the reservation, those Points will be considered expired and are not eligible to be returned to your RCI account.


Hi Talent312,
For future reference, where did you find this?

Never mind I reread your post.
I think you’re saying this was based on your experience & verbal feedback from RCI.


----------



## cvu (Mar 4, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> If you book your 2022 exchange this year (before they expire), there is no need to deposit.
> However if you’re unable to confirm your exchange before they expire on 12/31/2021, you have to take some sort of action to avoid losing them (pay to save into HGVC or pay to deposit into RCI).
> 
> RCI Points are good for two years from the date of deposit. So I’m going to assume, similar to returned ClubPoint, it will default back to it’s original expiration date.
> ...


thank you *alwaysonvac*! I got everything sorted. Since I had a specific location and week in mind, I was able to confirm the 2022 exchange for the week we want at the resort that interested us, won't need to deposit anything since the exchange was already available to book, and will keep my fingers crossed for international leisure travel to be more palatable in 2022!




Talent312 said:


> Actually, cancelling a booking which used RCI Deposited Points is worse
> than using HGVC Points (that would have expired), because...
> You lose the RCI Deposited Points, but you can elect to Deposit the HGVC Points.
> 
> ...


After I posted my question yesterday, I looked into this further and was given the same guidance regarding calling to cancel. Your post is spot-on. Thank you, *Talent312*!



alwysonvac said:


> Hi Talent312,
> For future reference, where did you find this?


I saw the same language in the booking path for an RCI exchange. It only added to my confusion.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 4, 2021)

cvu said:


> After I posted my question yesterday, I looked into this further and was given the same guidance regarding calling to cancel. Your post is spot-on. Thank you, *Talent312*!


Thanks CVU
I also reread Talent312’s previous post. I hate getting caught on an unwritten rule


----------

